# Afrikaans schools in Australia?



## patat7 (Feb 23, 2012)

We would like to move to Australia within possibly the next 3 years and we would like to know if there are any Afrikaans medium schools in Brisbane. My husband is british and i am south african living in uk but we plan to raise our children in both english and afrikaans. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

I know there are Dutch schools. Not sure about Afrikaans. Influx of immigrants from SA is rather recent, not sure if they were able to establish schools yet. I know there are a couple of schools in Perth and Sydney that offer Afrikaans as a language subject.


----------



## patat7 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

